# Quality resprayer in Glenrothes area.



## B0nk3r5 (May 24, 2018)

I have 2 large, through to the primer chips on my bonnet that are viewable from space. And a front quarter panel that was washed with what looks like steel wool [been there since I bought the car, was hidden by fillers by the dealer presumably. All the defects came to light when I deconned the car]. Fingernail test tells me it ain't fixable by me. The quarter panel defects have been their for a while but the bonnet chips are new.

I'm OK with these being resprayed as the bonnet already has defects such as large deep etching and other scratches etc. The paint is non metallic black and the car is a 2013 Audi q5.

The bonnet had been resprayed before due to a Land Rover reversing into me when I first bought the car. Literally was just handed the keys by the dealer when it happened. Worst luck ever.

I used Paintec in Glenrothes for that job and it wasnt a bad respray, however I suspect I picked up a dent on a lower sill from these guys last time they had the car but I cannot prove it so didn't make a fuss. They are lovely people so I won't make accusations without proof.

It has made me want to use someone else now though and I would love a recommendation for someone who will take care of the car while they have it and also do a good job.

Would be good to know what the average cost for this kind of job would be. The last time it got sprayed it was through insurance so I don't know how much it was.

Thanks,

B0nk3r5

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## B0nk3r5 (May 24, 2018)

Any recommendations in the Fife area? Maybe Glenrothes is too short a scope.

Thanks,


----------



## B0nk3r5 (May 24, 2018)

I have booked her into "The Coachworks" located in Fullerton road Glenrothes. She goes in on Friday. I will update on the quality of the job when I get her back. It may help someone else down my neck of the woods.

B0nk3r5


----------



## taz736 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hope it goes well for you, I had a similar issue with paint tech car came back with a scratch under the clearcoat after a bumper repair though in fairness to them they did put it right when I pointed it out.


----------



## B0nk3r5 (May 24, 2018)

taz736 said:


> Hope it goes well for you, I had a similar issue with paint tech car came back with a scratch under the clearcoat after a bumper repair though in fairness to them they did put it right when I pointed it out.


I wish I noticed it at the time. In fairness The coachworks arent charging an arm and a leg to fix it so not too bad.

Paintec are a nice bunch though.


----------



## B0nk3r5 (May 24, 2018)

*Update*

Ok, it was a mixed bag. They did a cheap job cheaply.

The panel wasnt stripped back and painted, they rotaried the panel and mixed the paint in. Not what I asked for but that might be just down to communication. They said this was done so it would be less noticable. Im not a painter so have no opinion on this.

I have corrected the bonnet since, as it had bad holograms, sanding marks and pinholing left by them. I obviously cant correct the pinholes. The offending stone chips that drove the job though are fixed.

The front panel has had it scratches removed but were replaced with Holograms and rotary marring that has crept onto my front bumper as it clearly wasnt masked off prior to using the rotary. I have yet to correct these. Sunday morning was my first opportunity with the weather to do any correction, so I did the bonnet. Very cloudy day so i dont know how well my correction was but it looks like i got most of it but a sunny day will tell.

Would I reccomend them?

hmm i would have to say Im not sure as the job wasnt done how i asked, communication skills aside, stripping a panel down and repainting it says just that. Strip it totallly down and repaint it. They knew i could paint correct so maybe they geared the job around that so maybe a bit of benefit of the doubt for this one. The guys were very helpful and friendly so that was a big plus as well.

They did repair a ding in my side sill as well and that actually looks ok so thumbs up for that.
I might wait till after xmas and get the bonnet done somewhere else. The pinholes will bug me. The cheap job will suffice for now.

B0nk3r5


----------

